# France municipal campings



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

This might be of interest to some? a list of 2138 municipal camp sites in France.

curlyboy
http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/Search-campsites/List-of-campsites

........oops sorry, if you scroll down you can select to view by departments.

curlyboy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

no it isnt it all the campsites is there a way to source onlymunicipal's

joe


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Joe, I think this link is showing only municipals, it does when I open it anyway. If it doesn't for you, open the site for All the campsites of France and then search for municipals only.

curlyboy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It will only show commercial and I can see no way of changing the otpions, department yes, but after that number of stars only.

Did you register first?

It seems to want a vast amount of information just to register.......

name, age, address, occupation, inside leg measurement (not really)

and so on......

Dave :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

curlyboy - If you search by town it brings up all the campsites in that town but doesn't give a list of just municipals. As Penguin said, you probably need to register to be able to use it properly.

Joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Curlyboy - Finally sussed it! Go to top of page, click on logo and then type in Municipal on the second space down - then comes up with a list of just municipals.

Could be very useful!

Joe


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Hi Curlyboy - Finally sussed it! Go to top of page, click on logo and then type in Municipal on the second space down - then comes up with a list of just municipals.
> 
> Could be very useful!
> 
> Joe


....yes, I think that is what I was saying, but not very well,    but glad it now works for you.

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Penquin said:


> It will only show commercial and I can see no way of changing the otpions, department yes, but after that number of stars only.
> 
> Did you register first?
> 
> ...


...hi Dave, no I haven't registered, but joeandenise has now sussed it.

curlyboy


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I can not get it to work for Municipals


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice one Curly Boy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I searched for a specific municipal by town, and it offered me a choice of 141.

Can there be that many Chateau Thierrys in France?? (Or should that be Chateaux Thierry? :lol: )

I already have all the municipals as Autoroute pushpins, so I've lost interest in this website.

Thanks anyway Curly - can't win 'em all.  

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I searched for a specific municipal by town, and it offered me a choice of 141.
> 
> Can there be that many Chateau Thierrys in France?? (Or should that be Chateaux Thierry? :lol: )
> 
> ...


......were're only here to please eh dave :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We try Curly - the Lord know how we try. 8O 

You have a PM . . . or to be precise, you will have in a minute when I've written it! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

joedenise said:


> no it isnt it all the campsites is there a way to source onlymunicipal's
> 
> joe


Try this one
http://www.camping-municipal.org/


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all 
Zebedee posted a full listing of municipal campsites in france for downloading on 03-03-2011 there are well over 2000 all with sat nav co-ordinates my grandson downloaded them onto an sd card I think the post came under france touring municipals but you could also check his posts if you cant find it under that heading
Hope this helps
Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

trekki said:


> you could also check his posts if you cant find it under that heading
> Richard


You can't Richard. :roll:

For some reason I am among a very few members whose record of past posts is busted. 

I'll post it again, but it is not original to me. I got it from another source on the internet as part of a much larger file, and sifted out the municipals.

I have no idea how accurate it is, but am expecting feedback very shortly from a friend who is using it as we type! (Lucky devil - I'm not jealous!! 8O )

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> . . . am expecting feedback very shortly from a friend who is using it as we type! (Lucky devil - I'm not jealous!! 8O )
> Dave


After a week of mooching around in France, it appears that our friends are finding the dataset pretty accurate.

No problems reported so far anyway, but great enthusiasm for the facility. (_Autoroute with GPS dongle . . . in case you hadn't guessed already!_ :wink: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Municipal Campsites - Spreadsheet*

Good Afternoon All

For quite some time I have been collecting all French municipal campsites - well all I could gather electronically - on a spreadsheet. There are about 2000 all told collected from many and various websites and lists and what all.

The sites are listed by Town-Name, GPS Co-Ords and Department.

If anyone would like a copy PM me and I would gladly pass one on - as is.

I don't allow Yahoo tools et al to run on my computers, hence I cannot upload to the files area. However, if say one of the Mods wanted to have a copy, had a looksee and thought it was of general interest, I would be very happy if he or she uploaded it for me.

Please note - Given the way I've collected them I cannot give any assurance as to accuracy of GPS co-ords or indeed whether any Muni still exists. That said, the ones I have manually checked against the Camping Officiel All Camp Sites in France book 2011 have checked out AOK


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Very useful site Curlyboy.....thank you

Keith


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*French Municipals*

Hi I am rubbish with working computers but would like to know if the french municipals can be put onto google earth if they can could someone tell me in lay-mans terms how to do this 
Many thanks 
Rich.


----------

